# my11 reverse camera grid lines



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

reverse camera on the my11 has no grid lines - would be very useful to have apparently looking at some NAGTROC forums there is a secret menu in the system which allows you to enable the "grid lines" on the reverse camera . Any info always appreciated ! :nervous:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

My my11 camera has grid lines, Middlehurst fitted it prior to delivery.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

No grid lines on mine either - fitted by HPC.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I had reverse camera retro fitted by MH when I bought my MY10. No grid lines here either


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I don't have grid lines either but have driven one with them on. I want Grid lines!!


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

MY11 from Middlehurst has gridlines and they are rather helpful.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

GTR Bro said:


> MY11 from Mi
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Seems MH have this sussed. My 11 doesn't have gridlines, fitted by HPC at Mill Hill.... I want them too!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thats why I prefer "bleepers" LOL (front and rear)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Thats why I prefer "bleepers" LOL (front and rear)


Not sure I would be admitting to that Steve :nervous:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

WLMG also know how to set this up, Indie is a top man.

Anders


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Eddie

Fancy Donny this sat at £130 ? (might not rain this time)


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

2010GTR said:


> reverse camera on the my11 has no grid lines - would be very useful to have apparently looking at some NAGTROC forums there is a secret menu in the system which allows you to enable the "grid lines" on the reverse camera . Any info always appreciated ! :nervous:


Radio off, hold settings, then rotate (anti I think) the volume control 20+ clicks.
It's buried in there somewhere

Send me the £130

Thanks


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for all the advise - sorted by eddie - took me 10 minutes - life with gridlines sooo much better - no more curbing the wheels !


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

It seems like such a crazy idea that this feature isn't "default"!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Eddie
> 
> Fancy Donny this sat at £130 ? (might not rain this time)


No thanks Steve, I find Donny really boring .. in fact the rain made it more interesting


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> WLMG also know how to set this up, Indie is a top man.
> 
> Anders


Is that at Mill Hill Anders?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Is that at Mill Hill Anders?


I think he is at Slough.

D


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> I think he is at Slough.
> 
> D


Thanks David, didn't think I recognised the name.


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Tried that but no gridlines. Am I missing something - brain perhaps?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Naranja said:


> Is that at Mill Hill Anders?


Yes slough


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you solved this? I think the way to get those would be the same as for MY09, which I have and I just enabled those on mine. Let me know if you need a utorial for this?:thumbsup:



2010GTR said:


> reverse camera on the my11 has no grid lines - would be very useful to have apparently looking at some NAGTROC forums there is a secret menu in the system which allows you to enable the "grid lines" on the reverse camera . Any info always appreciated ! :nervous:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Armanc1 said:


> Have you solved this? I think the way to get those would be the same as for MY09, which I have and I just enabled those on mine. Let me know if you need a utorial for this?:thumbsup:


Yes please...


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

1. Set ignition to ACC position.
2. Switch Radio off.
3. Press and hold the "Settings" button and turn the volume control counter clockwise.
After about 40 clicks the menu will appear

DO NOT GO INTO OTHER MENUS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!

4. Select "Confirmation/Adjustment" and then "Camera"
Then select "Alter/Confirm Configuration"
5. Change "Predi. Course Lines" from "Without" to "With"
6. Enter the following settings: (most probbaly you will have yours zeroed)

When entering NOTE THE "+/-" SIGNS. (as Rear coeff.k is negative)

Rear Coeff. K -38009.06
Rear Coeff. F	0.0014260
Rear Coeff. P1	0.0000062
Rear Coeff. P2	0.0000056
Rear Coeff. C1	823.00000
Rear Coeff. C2	480.00000
Rear Coeff. D1	800.00000
Rear Coeff. D2	494.00000
Car Width 1.8950000
Rear Offset 0.0698500
Rear Height	0.7366000

Rear L/R Angle	0.0000000
Rear Up/Dn Angle	48.830001
Rear Roll Angle	0.0000000
Bumper Rear Dist.	0.0381000
Bumper Rear Ax Dist	0.8990000
Steer. Max Angle	524.33856
Min. Turning Red.	5.3000002
Wheelbase	2.7800000
Total Length	4.6550000
Steering Gear Ration	15.100000

7.When you have finished be sure to click "OK" at the top of the screen to ensure settings are saved.

The system will reboot itself. 

Congratulations! You have set up your gridlines!
Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

That is very helpful...

Thanks for taking the time to put that together, i will report back and let you know how i get on....cheers


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Me too, thanks.


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

This is what forums are all about....


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Superb idiots guide. Sorry...tutorial!

I'll try that later and see how I get on.......


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

This seems to work but, there appear to be some 'values' missing, about 5 I think. They are mainly 'side coeff' dimensions and one is 'overall height'. Having said that, the gridlines are there but I haven't had chance to test as I did it in the garage and have no time to go out.

Maybe the HPC will know the missing dimensions....

Great stuff though Armanc1, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

..Well, I am pretty sure that those additional values are not needed in GTR for the grids to function properly. The unit is generic CLARION and is used in Murano and other Nissans. 

But let me know if it does not work.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Armanc1 said:


> ..Well, I am pretty sure that those additional values are not needed in GTR for the grids to function properly. The unit is generic CLARION and is used in Murano and other Nissans.
> 
> But let me know if it does not work.


I'm sure you're right. I'll test it properly in the week and report back. 
Thanks again.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic guide. 

Just tried on mine and works. 


Thanks. 

This should be a stickie and put in DIY guide maybe.


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Im glad this helped! Since Im new to this forum I have no idea how to move this to DIY section. Shall I make a new post there?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so anybody do this in japanese?

their should be gridlines in mine somewhere then as it was a dealer fit


----------



## NissanGTR-mh (Dec 13, 2011)

we all know whats on santas wish list


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Just tried this fix and it works a treat, great instructions and therefore an easy task to perform. Many thanks


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Armanc1 said:


> Im glad this helped! Since Im new to this forum I have no idea how to move this to DIY section. Shall I make a new post there?


Did you take those setting from my instructions (CarKitCompany)? I suspect you did because some of those values I calculated and would be very surprised if the values where the same to 6+ decimal places.. Plus there is some of my language in there also. 

I have no problem sharing the setting for those who now have the factory camera and have been shared them with anyone who asked on US forum. I didn't post (and would rather you hadn't) because I didn't want other vendors to benefit from my work. Not a big deal and you weren't to know. 

Something else to note is those setting are more inline with the camera and camera placement in my kit (which is nearer the center of the car than the factory camera).


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> so anybody do this in japanese?
> 
> their should be gridlines in mine somewhere then as it was a dealer fit


I can do it for you but mike and steve would be against it lol


----------



## tony2759 (Mar 8, 2011)

Armanc, thanks for the clear write up, as i dont have a reverse camera, but am srongly thinking of getting it fitted, do the grid lines really make that much difference, Im a bloody good driver and still find it hard to judge the back and not kerb the wheels....


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

bdl99 said:


> Did you take those setting from my instructions (CarKitCompany)? I suspect you did because some of those values I calculated and would be very surprised if the values where the same to 6+ decimal places.. Plus there is some of my language in there also.
> 
> I have no problem sharing the setting for those who now have the factory camera and have been shared them with anyone who asked on US forum. I didn't post (and would rather you hadn't) because I didn't want other vendors to benefit from my work. Not a big deal and you weren't to know.
> 
> Something else to note is those setting are more inline with the camera and camera placement in my kit (which is nearer the center of the car than the factory camera).


I sure did take thos settings from the instructions as I felt they were perfectly written and worked like a charm on my GTR:thumbsup:, so thought other DIY guys would like to have same great experence as I am enjoying now. Besides the instructions said "Also
please share your experience with other GT-R owners in forums etc."

Sorry if I caused any trouble for you!

As for the factory camera being more off "center" I guess that can be dialled-in on the microadjustment screen...


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

tony2759 said:


> Armanc, thanks for the clear write up, as i dont have a reverse camera, but am srongly thinking of getting it fitted, do the grid lines really make that much difference, Im a bloody good driver and still find it hard to judge the back and not kerb the wheels....


I think they DO make a difference especially if you are parking inbetween cars or trees :thumbsup:

I think the best way to get your camera is through CarkitCompany. They make an excellent reverse camera kit. It is true plug and play with no need to splice or cut wires, so even HPC would not detect it once uninstalled  Couple of hours of DIY and you have it installed.


----------



## tony2759 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, are you saying the carkit company is better than the main dealer one, will it still work through the standard screen in the car, is it more or less expensive ?


----------



## Armanc1 (Nov 23, 2011)

It will for sure work on the OEM screen and will actually perform like it is OEM, but will cost a fraction of what dealer will charge you for the thing that does exactly the same!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Presumably it isn't unreasonable for me to ask the supplying dealer to do this config on my behalf next time my car goes in for service?


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys, just to let you know...the figures quoted in the post above are probably correct for the aftermarket camera system but for the factory fit, it seems its slightly out on the left hand side (just a little too close for comfort) 

If any one comes across the correct figures for the OEM camera please post them up, if not I am trying to get the dealer to have a look at it and get it sorted so will try and pinch the figures from the techey! 

Cheers

Roj


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

888_76 said:


> Hi guys, just to let you know...the figures quoted in the post above are probably correct for the aftermarket camera system but for the factory fit, it seems its slightly out on the left hand side (just a little too close for comfort)
> 
> If any one comes across the correct figures for the OEM camera please post them up, if not I am trying to get the dealer to have a look at it and get it sorted so will try and pinch the figures from the techey!
> 
> ...


I agree the settings for gridlines for MY11 (UK) camera fiited by NHPC seems to be slightly incorrect.

If you use the gridlines to centre your GTR when reversing into a parking bay you will find, if set the same as mine, that your car is not spaced equidistantly from the parking bay white lines, even though the camera grid lines suggests that it is centred correctly.

The reverse camera with gridlines is very useful, it would be excellent if it could have the gridlines calibrated correctly.

Does anyone have any ideas, other than trial and error amendments to the numerous settings in the MFD camera alignment menu ?


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Paul_59 said:


> I agree the settings for gridlines for MY11 (UK) camera fiited by NHPC seems to be slightly incorrect.
> 
> If you use the gridlines to centre your GTR when reversing into a parking bay you will find, if set the same as mine, that your car is not spaced equidistantly from the parking bay white lines, even though the camera grid lines suggests that it is centred correctly.
> 
> ...


As mentioned earlier in the thread the instructions posted were taken from my rear camera kit where the camera is mounted more centrally.

I did create a version specifically for the Nissan factory option which had corrections based on the different camera location.

Anyone wanting the instructions for the factory camera please send me an email to Brian at CarKitCompany . com

I've not seen an official set of setting from Nissan for the GT-R but will post if I come across them.


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Quick thought - is it possiblle to move the camera to the centre of the car?


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

My Thanks to Brian (BDL99) for his help on this and other GTR forums on this topic


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Armanc1 said:


> 1. Set ignition to ACC position.
> 2. Switch Radio off.
> 3. Press and hold the "Settings" button and turn the volume control counter clockwise.
> After about 40 clicks the menu will appear
> ...


Just followed your instructions and it worked like a dream, thanks very much.


----------

